

Show HN: UpOut, Discover fun NOW. (featured on TechCrunch) - martinshen
http://www.UpOut.com

======
martinshen
We're on TechCrunch right now. Leave us some feedback! We'll respond here for
the rest of the night.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/10/backed-by-tandem-upout-
laun...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/10/backed-by-tandem-upout-launches-a-
realtime-yelp-for-spontaneous-local-event-discovery/)

------
maxdemarzi
I like how you answered Mykel Nahorniak on TC. His business struggled with
"having all the events", you guys just changed the perspective to, "not all
the events, just the best ones for you".

------
zeratul
Are all entires user contributions? Is it be possible to scour Internet for
these kinds of events? Twitter?

~~~
martinshen
Entries are all inputed by our system... that's the magic stuff behind UpOut.

------
Urgo
Been wanting a better way to find events in my area. Add Raleigh and I'll give
it a shot :)

~~~
martinshen
We're on an adding city rampage starting in January. Raleigh is on the list!

------
kathleen_warner
UpOut is amazing. Found a pancake art show in SF on there :)

------
benjlang
Congrats martin!

